# Is there a hairspray that smells nice?



## pj03079 (Aug 19, 2006)

I was wondering if there is a hairspray that will make my hair smell nice?

I use Goldwwell shampoo and Goldwell Color Glow to maintain my hair color from fading, but I want my hair to spell nice and well as look nice.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Does anyone ever put a touch of cologne in their hair?

Thanks


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 19, 2006)

That's really hard to answer, what could be nice for me, could be gross for you.

I like my HardHead (Bed Head product) hairspray and the BigSexy hairspray.


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 19, 2006)

Herbal Essence hairspray smells nice, it doesn't have any of that chemical scent that other hairsprays do! I love their Flexible Hold hairspray, but I think they discontinued it because I haven't been able to find it.




(However, I can still find their heavier hold hairsprays, but that's not what I'm looking for.) I recently tried Dove's flexible hold hairspray, and it also smells pretty good for a hairspray, but not quite as good as Herbal Essence!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 19, 2006)

paul mitchell hairspray smells nice..............ppl always coment that my hair smells nice!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2006)

I'd recommend Herbal Essences just because I've smelled it before, although I've never used it. Everything by H.E. smells nice IMHO.


----------



## shimmerE (Aug 19, 2006)

I love the smell of Aussie Scrunch Spray.... Herbal Essences always smells good...


----------



## pj03079 (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your great suggestions.

Joy


----------



## Marisol (Aug 20, 2006)

I like Pantene.


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 20, 2006)

I second Paul Mitchell and I really wish that B&amp;BW would make a hairspray that smells as good as their shampoos and conditioners.


----------



## Shasta (Aug 20, 2006)

Garnier Fructise has some nice smelling hairspray. My boyfriend is always smelling my hair. LOL.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 20, 2006)

I also agree about Paul Mitchell.. Biolage hairsprays also smell great. I loved the smell of my hair when I used it.


----------



## power_rangers (Aug 20, 2006)

Garnier Fructise, Big Sexy Hair, and Bed Head hair spray all smell amazing

but amazing to me could be gross to you

try them anyway never hurts to try ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spazbaby (Aug 20, 2006)

Kenra hairsprays smell pretty good, especially the light hold.


----------



## pj03079 (Aug 21, 2006)

Gee, it's so nice of all of you to give me ideas. I appreciate them and love the makeup, skin and hair Boards. Oh yeah, hee, hee, and the Sex one is great.

Sign me

"That dirty ole lady" that is 6l years young

Joy


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 21, 2006)

joico and paul mitchell. i guess anything they use at salons!


----------



## Nolee (Aug 21, 2006)

Helen Curtis' ThermaSilk hair spary smells great


----------



## charish (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *shimmerE* I love the smell of Aussie Scrunch Spray.... Herbal Essences always smells good... yes aussie smells like grapes, i love their stuff . i also like thermasilk, the flexable hold i love too.


----------



## pj03079 (Aug 22, 2006)

It looks like I have some great suggestions--Thanks so much.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2006)

I use and love Victoria Secret's So Sexy and Strawberries and Champagne.


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 23, 2006)

I like Pantene and L'oreal.


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh, I forgot about VS having scented hairsprays! When I run out of mine, I'm gonna run down and buy some VS hairspray. YAY!


----------



## pj03079 (Sep 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, I forgot about VS having scented hairsprays! When I run out of mine, I'm gonna run down and buy some VS hairspray. YAY!



What does VS stand for Vidal Sasson?Thanks to all who took the time to reply to my question.

Joy


----------



## semantje (Sep 2, 2006)

have a hairspray from the ralph perfume line tehy do shampoos as well, they smell just like the fragance


----------



## Anyah_Green (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm not a hs user. But best ofluck! ;0)


----------



## loz07 (Sep 3, 2006)

pj, I think VS stood for Victoria Secret in that post


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 3, 2006)

I had a Herbal Essences Hairspray a few years ago and I loved the smell of it!


----------



## Maja (Sep 3, 2006)

I like Tigi hairsprays. They smell jummy!


----------



## ldivastar7 (Sep 4, 2006)

Aquage, Kenra, Joico, Biolage, and KMS.


----------



## Angl Baby (Sep 5, 2006)

I use the Victioria's Secret hairsprays, my favorite is Love Spell. Please don't use perfumes on your hair often, it will dry your hair out.


----------



## lipjunkie (Sep 7, 2006)

i like the suave naturals hairspray in ocean breeze and dove extra hold one...or i guess you could use an unscented hairspray n spray on body mist or something

the alberto v05 miracle! mist smells heavenly too, though its a heat protecting spray, not a hairspray


----------



## snowp14 (Sep 8, 2006)

What I can tell you is DON'T use Big Sexy Hair. My roommate uses it and she nearly gases me to death every time she does.

Herbal Essences, like many people have already said, smells really nice. However, I found out soon after use that I'm allergic to it


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 15, 2006)

Another vote for Aussie!!

Paul Mitchell is pretty good, too!


----------



## pj03079 (Oct 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *loz07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif pj, I think VS stood for Victoria Secret in that post Thank you.
I just wanted to say thank you again to all of you who gave me their favorite hairspray recommendation.

I just wanted to say thank you again to all of you who gave me their favorite hairspray recommendation.


----------



## Anna (Oct 2, 2006)

am i the only one that thinks hair spray smells like hairspray except for aussie scrunch and herbal essescens?


----------



## babydoll1209 (Oct 2, 2006)

Tigi catwalk


----------

